

WANTED: Partner for existing web application - hoffmabc

I am looking for someone who is interested in working on an existing web application that has the vision and excitement behind building something that is fun and useful to it's users.<p>I also need a partner who is well versed in more that just programming, but is willing to wear multiple hats (i.e. marketing, customer support, developing, design, etc.).<p>If you would like more information about this opportunity please contact me at brianchoffman@gmail.com.<p>The web application is: http://www.themovietracker.com
======
pzxc
[quote]I also need a partner who is well versed in more that just programming,
but is willing to wear multiple hats (i.e. marketing, customer support,
developing, design, etc.).[/quote]

So what exactly are you contributing? The idea? An idea and $5 will buy you a
cup of coffee at Starbucks. (meaning the idea is worth basically nothing)

Seriously what do you bring to the table here? Why would someone want to be
the programmer, marketer, CS rep, designer, etc -- in other words do all the
work -- for less than all the profit?

~~~
hoffmabc
This comment has really resonated with me as I read it once again. I see this
same tired comment on so many threads. Nowhere did I say that I want someone
to do all the work for me. I guess there must be a lot of people out there
that just want people to shoulder most of the load, but that's not what I'm
looking for. I think even the most junior entrepreneur could realize that an
idea is not as valuable as the strength of a team or ability to implement an
idea. Also I'm not really sure where profit comes into play. There was no
mention or discussion of profit or pay nor would I bring that up on a purely
exploratory post like this one.

------
mdolon
Just a side note but your similar movies algorithm seems to be way off with
certain picks. For Lord of the Rings: Return of the King, included in the
suggestions list are: Forrest Gump, The Prestige and Schindler's List among
others.

Best of luck on that partner search, looks like an interesting idea (although
competing with IMDB and Rotten Tomatoes).

~~~
hoffmabc
I agree. I would have to concede that sometimes the algorithm is not perfect
(nor do I believe it ever could be). I took a glance at the Lord of the Rings
and some of the ways that this movie was tagged made it appear stronger in
certain categories that would recommend those movies. I have modified the
analysis of the movie and I think the recommendations are a little more
pertinent.

Thanks!

------
maxdemarzi
Pick Harry Potter... recommendation "Mysterious Skin".

Both movies have children, one has boy wizards, the other has boys molested...

Something tells me movie "Ratings" (G, PG, PG-13, R) are not part of the
recommendation algorithm.

~~~
hoffmabc
Ratings are included but the weights are possibly not adjusted correctly. It's
a work in progress. One man project as well at this time, hence the request.

